# Aerate now or later?



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I assume you want to save money so you only want to do it once. If so, wait until the fall. Dethatch, aerate, seed, and then put down a layer of peat moss. Any uncovered seed will either blow away, be eaten by birds, or not germinate.


----------



## tbone2004 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do it in the Fall - and overseed right after aeration. Seeds drop into the holes left behind from aerating. I did this and was amazed at the results and regrowth in the following Spring.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

They were talking about this on a radio show the other day. Apparently, up here in the northern climes it is best to aerate in the spring once the lawn has thawed and dried fully. This has something to do with the clay under the topsoil:huh:


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think, due to time and money, I will aerate in the fall and then overseed. I know, because this has never been done to my lawn a couple times a year would help. But for now I will do it in the fall.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

If you have a cool weather grass like fescue, you aerate in the fall. If you have a warm weather grass like bermuda, you aerate in the spring.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

How do I tell what kind of grass I have. It's an older house on older property. I live in Iowa so it's most likely a cool grass.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Let's get this straight though....the difference between aerating and overseeding....You can aerate spring or fall, depending on your local climate, but for sure, it's better to overseed during the fall. This decreases the chances that your delicate grass will burn during the summer heat. Overseeding in the fall allows the young grass to better establish its roots without being stressed from heat and sun and possibly drought.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> How do I tell what kind of grass I have. It's an older house on older property. I live in Iowa so it's most likely a cool grass.


 
Put it in a pipe and smoke it? :wink: 

Does it stay pretty green all year round? Then it's a cool grass. It doesn't go dormant in the winter and turn brown. Right?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope.
It gets brown as the winter hits and then turns green during spring. Not too much vegetation lives during 15 degree highs.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd take some of it to your local garden center and ask.


----------



## Pilgrims Pride (Apr 16, 2007)

I read in one of your other posts that you alraedy applied your pre-emergent crabgrass control.
So seeding now is out.
You will get better results seeding in fall any way.
As for aeration,
It is not unreasonable to do it in spring and fall especially if the kids will be playing onthe lawn and helping to compact it.
Some will say that spring aeration will cause crabgrass.
NOT TRUE.
Crabgrass needs two things to germinate, heat & light. Niether of those ever reach into the small holes caused by aeration


----------

